# More Bianchi Pista questions



## 68design (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, just got the Phils built, correct size handlebar, cool chain tensioners and a nice shiney silver chain put on tonight. As soon as the rain passes I'll get some pictures up. 

I do have a question as well, the Phil hubs still don't line up my chain dead on like I think it should be. So what size Phil bottom bracket should I get to accomplish this correct alignment and what size everything should I get and italian or english threads? I would suspect Italian but since it's made in Taiwan I wasn't sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What cranks are you using? The BB length is going to be a function of the cranks...The Phil BB is adjustable by 2mm so as long as you get the same length BB as your current, you'll be fine. This is assuming you are using a crankset that uses a tpaered BB. I think the newer Pista's use splined BB and cranksets

The Phil hubs should give you a 42mm chainline so you want a BB/crank to give you the same... I'm almost positive the Bianchi uses english threads


----------



## 68design (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm using the Truvativ that came on there. I'm hoping to replace that this spring too but may have to do one, then the other. It's square tapered and I'm guessing there's Campy taper and then everyone else. Correct?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

First, you should measure your rear chainline first... 42 is just a guideline, not hard set constant. See Sheldon Brown's chainline entry... he has measured values for both hubs and cogs, you'll notice not all of them add up to an even 42. Then measure your front chainline and compare so you know which way/how much things need to be adjusted.

Second, your Bianchi needs an English threaded BB. Are you sure the Truvativ is square tapered? I thought they came with an ISIS bottom bracket.


----------



## raygunner80 (Oct 24, 2005)

the truvativ on the pista is isis.


----------



## 68design (Apr 6, 2006)

is there any way that i can space that out then?


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

if you need to move the chainring out just get some BB cup spacers from your lbs.

the truvativ crank on the pista uses a powerspline BB. 
my personal experience with that combo is that its pretty crap, thankfully it can be cheaply replaced with a sugino RD for about 90 bucks including the BB

if your gonna spend the money on phils, you might as well get a half decent crankset.

edited to add, English threading!


----------



## 68design (Apr 6, 2006)

What would you recommend for a good crank set and bb? I would love to get some good suggestions for a couple of price ranges. I get a chubby thinking about getting a Paul Royal Flush with a Phil bb and Phil 18t cog.


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

from cheapest to most expensive, the ones i can think of
sugino rd
sugino RD zen messenger
fsa vigorelli 
pauls
sugino 75
campy record

the regular RD is great if you really dont want to shell out a lot, mines got tons of miles and no problems.
the zen messenger would be my pick for best bang for the buck, with the 1/8" ZEN ring
the FSA is ok, again i have a bunch of miles on mine, but unless you really like the looks of it, its nothing special.(also its an isis but ive had no longevity problems on mine and it has flange-less cups so tons of adjustability)
suginos 75s are the shiznit, i have them on my "nice" bike w/a phil BB. 
campy is the **** as well, but i couldnt justify the price on a production frame.
pauls look sweet, but i personally would wait until they release the 144mm spider attachment so i know id be able to get rings for it in the future.

and definetaly go with a phil cog, an EAI at least, but damn the phils are sooooo much nicer, in the long run, worth the extra 10 or so bucks


edited to add: i didnt include a few others for various reasons.
stronglight:not as good a value as the RD
sugino grand mighty: waaay expensive, not really necessary for the road, might as well get campy
dura-ace: new ones are external BB and pretty sure they arent warranty'd for street use
michie: 135mm bcd, ? i mean really come on.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

The Sugino RD/2 crank options are nice, especially with the Zen Messenger ring but I'm going to recommend the Miche cranks. I think they get a bad rap because of the odd BCD but really, how often do you change your chainring?

The beauty of the Miche setup is the bottom bracket. First it's cheap... around $25 or so. Second the cups have no fixed side like Phil Wood BBs so you can adjust either side in or out to fine tune the chainline. You'll need a Campagnolo bb tool but those are not too expensive if you go with a Pedros.


----------

